# 328i Extended Warranty/Maintenance Pricing



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

sadly he's moved out of the business.. on a year long hiatus... Here's the new deal.

BMW just put the brakes on us... the client and car have to come to store for a BMW NA warranty. Too many local dealers complained about our pricing... All we can offer now is a 3rd party warranty by Allstate that we can do by overnight mail process.


----------



## HokieXDriver (Aug 21, 2009)

Greg, I am curious - if someone were willing to come in to Pacific BMW and meet the new requirements to be physically present, do you still offer the same pricing? Or have you been forced to raise your prices as well? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

if you come in and let me know in advance you are a forum member we will still honor our aggressive pricing.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> if you come in and let me know in advance you are a forum member we will still honor our aggressive pricing.


That's good to know. Not that it will help me, but it's good to know some people (in Cali) can still get a good deal inspite of the actions of other BMW dealers. N4S


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> if you come in and let me know in advance you are a forum member we will still honor our aggressive pricing.


Things like this are the reason if you have the ability to use a board sponsor you should.

:thumbup: to Greg for once again taking care of the 'Fest community


----------



## doxie (Aug 1, 2014)

*please contact me-i am interested in purchasing*



[email protected] BMW said:


> Dan is the best source for warranties we have special prices for forum members.


please contact me.
Thanks.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

doxie said:


> please contact me.
> Thanks.


Dan is no longer at Pacific and in addition, they can no longer offer warranties unless you can physically be there.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

BMW just put the brakes on us... the client and car have to come to store for a BMW NA warranty. Too many local dealers complained about our pricing... All we can offer now is a 3rd party warranty by Allstate that we can do by overnight mail process.


----------



## armyguyavn (Mar 12, 2014)

I know this is a 3 series forum but I am currently deployed and looking for a good deal on the 7yr/100K platinum warranty. I will be returning back in a few week and I have received a good quote but just looking for something a little cheaper, if possible. I am wanting to pay around $4500. I have around 47803 miles on my F10.

Thank You


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

I have left. 



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## doxie (Aug 1, 2014)

Does anyone know any dealers in NJ, NY, or Pa. that will do discounts on extended warranty and extended maint. plans?
Please advise.
Thanks


----------

